# KDE3 + Evolution = Palm Unterstützung

## floe-de

Hallo,

ich würd mir gern ein Gentoo System mit KDE3 bauen und dazu Evolution

für die Mails und Adessen benutzen. Das müste ja gehen wenn ich die Libaries von Gnome mitinstalliere, oder ?

So nun aber zu meinem eigentlichen Frage:

Ich besitze einen Palm und möchte ihn mit Evolution syncroniesieren lassen. Kann ich das mit KDE3 oder muß ich das über Gnome regeln ?

Da es ja nur Evolution Conduits für Gnome gibt und nicht für KDE3, oder ?

----------

## KiLLaCaT

denke schon, dass der palm support auf unter kde geht.

jax

----------

## meyerm

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> denke schon, dass der palm support auf unter kde geht.

 

KDE bietet mittlerweile recht gute PALM Unterstuetzung welche ab KDE 3.1 sicher auch hervorragend sein wird. *hoff* Abgleichen mit KPilot dem KAdressbook und natuerlich KOrganizer.

Aber was Floe meinte war wohl eher, ob es conduits unter KDE fuer evolution gibt. Zwar kenne ich dieses Teufelszeug  :Wink:  nicht, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es spezielle KDE Unterstuezung gibt.

Was genau meintest Du (Floe) denn mit KDE-Unterstuetzung? Ist das Synchronisieren mit Evolution ueber ein speziellen API realisiert oder ueber ein weiteres externes Programm?

----------

## floe-de

Ja meyern du hast mich besser verstanden !

So nun noch mal etwas genauer:

Ich meinte ob es Conduits für KDE gibt mit denen man dann

den Palm mit Evolution abgleichen kann.

Zurzeit muß man wohl das halbe Gnome installieren nur damit

man dann die Conduit Einstellungen unter Gnome anpassen kann.

Danach funktioniert es dann aber auch über KDE

(wobei natürlich im Hintergrund die Gnome Conduits aufgerufen werden)

Diesen Umweg wollt ich vermeiden wenn es geht ?

----------

## meyerm

Sag doch mal, was genau Du "emergen" musst, um die Conduits zu bekommen. Vielleiht sind da ja auch textbasierte Programme bei, und emerge baut einfach immer auch gleich eine GUI, die Du gar nicht willst.

----------

## floe-de

Noch hab ich kein Gentoo drauf, weis also noch nicht was ich emergen soll.

----------

